

WatchTower - a non-profit web app - bradpineau

Hey Friends, I&#x27;m excited to officially launch the public beta release of WatchTower, which is an online tool to help managers collect feedback from their team.<p>What makes WatchTower unique, is that it&#x27;s the first product out of the non-profit company, Coding for Cures. Which means 100% of the money WatchTower makes helps fund disease research.<p>Please spread the word, and perhaps suggest the tool to your manager at work. :)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.TeamWatchTower.com
======
quantifiedapi
Keep going Brad! It will be interesting to see where code for cures goes, let
me know if I can help I am always around. Scott @ Quantified API (Instant API)

~~~
bradpineau
Thanks Scott!

------
ajaxguy
this should go as Show HN post.

